# AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 massive Probleme



## Enkai (21. September 2016)

Nabend Leute,

solangsam verzweifel ich hier 

Habe Windows 10 komplett neu installiert, alle updates installiert, alles weil dieser kack Stick nicht funktioniert.

stecke den stick rein update den Treiber auf den neusten Stand. Er verbindet sich 1 sekunde dann wieder Abbruch der Verbindung.

"Verbindung mit Netzwerk nicht möglich" hab schon 100 Lösungen probiert nichtsd hat geholfen.

Ihr seid meine letzte Chance.


----------



## GrueneMelone (21. September 2016)

Hatte das Problem mit der ersten Version vom Stick auch. Was hilft ist ran stecken dann die Software vom Stick updaten. Hab ich irgendwo gefunden und dann kann man normal den Treiber installieren vom Stick aus. Das Problem liegt daran, dass es keine win 10 Treiber gibt.


----------



## Enkai (22. September 2016)

Auf dem Stick ist aber kein Treiber, da ist bur das Verbindungsprogramm drauf. Das hab ich installiert geupdatet und es funzt treotzdem nicht.


----------



## GrueneMelone (22. September 2016)

Ich habe irgendwo bei AVM diese Datei (avm_fritz!wlan_usb_stick_x64_build_100906.exe) gefunden. Die ausführen, dann wird er erkannt, dann Verbindungsprogramm vom Stick installieren und dann geht es. Kann dir leider auch nicht sagen wieso. Hab ich durch lange ausprobieren heraus bekommen. Bin wie du fast wahnsinnig geworden.


----------



## 2Dome2 (22. September 2016)

Schon mal bei der Software unter Eigenschaften das Roaming-Verhalten deaktiviert?


----------

